# curved or straight shears?



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

what do you use on your poodle topknots and bichon heads? do you use straight shears or curved? 

i was taught with curved, but the other groomer in the salon uses her straight for everything. 

just curious.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I use my curved shears for everything to be honest with you. My mentor would beat me if he knew that I was using them on legs, but thats what I feel comfy doing. I would think for topknots anyone would use curved.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I was taught only with straights and didn't get a set of curves until 5 years into grooming..Now I can't live without them. I use curves on almost all my dog faces. However, I know lots of groomers that don't own a pair of curves, and do fantastic work..and I know lots of groomers that use curves for everything too. Its all whatever works for you..not how you do the job, but how it looks afterwards I guess.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

dane&cockermom said:


> what do you use on your poodle topknots and bichon heads? do you use straight shears or curved?
> 
> i was taught with curved, but the other groomer in the salon uses her straight for everything.
> 
> just curious.


I use both...just depends on what I feel like using. 

I love using straights because they force me to be 'straight on accurate'...so they make your overall scissoring work accurate, and you aren't tempted to rush. 

With the curves, yes, it's easier to 'fudge' your way through scissoring, and you can get away with simple mistakes, and easily fix them too; not with the straights...they can really improve your over all scissoring. When I first started grooming, I HATED straight shears...but as I got more accurate with scissoring, I started futteling with the straights, and eventually started liking using them for how they made me improve my technique.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmm, I never noticed that curves made it easier to fudge....I'm quite happy with my scissoring using the curves. But to each their own. Maybe I will try using my straights more and see what you mean.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I've always used straights, but, want to get a curved (have waited, wanting to get them at a dog show, so I could hold them in my hand). I've had a lot of compliments from professionals on my topknots, which at the time I had done mainly using my cordless Wahl Moser! LOL I use them to bevel the leg at the foot, too!


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

I only use straights, but every now and then I try the curves and don't really like it. Sometimes I'll pick them up and try to use them on a bichon or on feet, and it just doesn't feel right to me. But I still pick them up and try them every now and then to see if I've changed my mind since so many people like using them so much.


----------

